# free overnite stay @ Dawlish Warren Devon



## pistol (Jun 8, 2006)

free over night stop over at Dawlish warren at the landward side car park this permits overnight stays for Motorhomes with a two night limit you may 
park from 6pm-9am free of charge during other hours normal parking rates 
apply this a trial scheme. Also the same scheme for Teignmouth Eastcliff
car park which is close to the beach.


----------



## 96706 (Nov 13, 2005)

Could be the start of English Aires, along with the park & ride set up at Canterbury?

Let's hope so!

Are they both long term sites or just an experimental stage at present though. Do they have waste disposal & fresh water tap?

****


----------



## Mike48 (May 1, 2005)

The use of Dawlish Warren and Eastcliffe Teignmouth is experimental and so far I would say everyone has acted very responsibly. I can't speak much for Dawlish Warren but at Eastcliffe (Teignmouth) about 3 to 4 motorhomes are parked there each night. Eascliffe is a very short walk (about 100 yds) along a footpath to the beach and a further 250 yds to the beginning of the town. There is a toilet block and I presume a water supply. Parking overnight from 6PM to 9AM is free but you do have to pay to park during the day which is around £3.

At present it is also possible to park on the Teignmouth sea front with questionable legality but I would suggest that MHF members desist from doing so as that could adversely affect the experiment and trigger the Council into calling the whole thing off. We do not want a few destroying the pleasure of the many.

I live a couple of hundred yards along the footpath from the Eastcliffe car park.


----------



## creamcake (Aug 31, 2009)

*teignbridge council*

hi i recieved this email this morning

regards creamcake


----------



## nickkdx (May 26, 2009)

We used the Dawlish Warren Carpark,very pleasant. It would be a real shame to loose this.


----------

